# Spray Sealants Choices!



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

Been using Orchard Autocare Speed Wax for a while now and have found it impressve and very easy to use and leak a good shine and the beading is great too!
But as with everything i like to try something else, I bought the father-Inlaw some C2v3 as part of his xmas and looks good on his Jag so I know that performes well and he says its very easy to use!

So i have been thinking on Reload or Sonax BSD, pretty close to just buying both, but just not sure anything else to consider??


----------



## Grahamwm (Apr 10, 2012)

Sonax gear is hard to pass best product ive used in years


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

Grahamwm said:


> Sonax gear is hard to pass best product ive used in years


yeah ive read the big thread on it so got to be worth a blast was just wondering if there is anything else out there, Sonax and reload or sonax and something else??


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Reload for sure!
Coat everything!! Glass, trim, wheels and rubber. Also quite good as a glass sealant. 
Gonz


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

For something different why not try Polish Angel Famous? 

It's a spray sealant / carnauba wax with claimed durability of 12-15 months. So easy to apply and buff off to leave get depth and wet look.


----------



## Doug_M (Jul 12, 2010)

Reload for me too! 

Sooo easy to use!


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

Blueberry said:


> For something different why not try Polish Angel Famous?
> 
> It's a spray sealant / carnauba wax with claimed durability of 12-15 months. So easy to apply and buff off to leave get depth and wet look.


Hmm that is different :thumb:

Reload is getting a few thumbs up


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm beginning to warm up to spray sealants as well. I'd give another thumbs up for Reload, and I've also used SN Acrylic spritz. And I just got a giant bottle of C2v3, as people rave about how well it "gets along" with whatever LSP you already are using!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> For something different why not try Polish Angel Famous?
> 
> It's a spray sealant / carnauba wax with claimed durability of 12-15 months.


I just wonder where manufacturer pick that kind of durability


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Love reload, ultimate speed would be from something like Blackfire Crystal seal but for that bit extra time spent the Reload gives quite a bit more imo


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> I just wonder where manufacturer pick that kind of durability


Where ? It is simple, on a car that has one of their product applied, and then it's kept in the garage forever.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I like gyeon cure and Sonax bsd

Cure seems identical to reload strangely


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I like simple I like easy Reload it is


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

sm81 said:


> I just wonder where manufacturer pick that kind of durability


Who knows but if it only gives 6 months, it's still worth trying. It's just so easy to apply, it's a dream👍


----------



## Sparkly (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm using Autobrite's Hellshine Spray Abyss and getting really top results.


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

I used auto brite project 32 on mine the other day really nice shine, easy on easy off, amazing beading, highly recommended


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Blueberry said:


> Who knows but if it only gives 6 months, it's still worth trying. It's just so easy to apply, it's a dream&#55357;&#56397;


I would like to see the durability tested on that one. 6 months would be good druability if it's the case, but saying 12-15 months leaves a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Price,ease of use,look's for me has to be blackfire crystal seal.
Reload and blackfire wet diamond polymer spray cnt go without a mention both stunning product's.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

ColinEhm1 said:


> I used auto brite project 32 on mine the other day really nice shine, easy on easy off, amazing beading, highly recommended


It's good stuff,not sure about durability though,seemed to disappear after a couple of weeks on my car,maybe one for the summer months?
Mike


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Sheep said:


> I would like to see the durability tested on that one. 6 months would be good druability if it's the case, but saying 12-15 months leaves a bad taste in my mouth.


I'm only quoting what the blurb says.

I can only say it's been on my car for 3 months so far and still protecting well.


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

Carpro Hydro2 is very good and easy to use, 50ml to 150ml of water, mist spray on a couple of panelat a time usually from top to bottom, jet wash off .......done

minimum 2 months


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

Reload is the way to go


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Mmm that's weird says its about 3 months durability on the bottle but my cars been sitting in the drive a week now since its been done ANC won't be moving for another month so don't really get the chance to test durability mate


mike41 said:


> It's good stuff,not sure about durability though,seemed to disappear after a couple of weeks on my car,maybe one for the summer months?
> Mike


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

ColinEhm1 said:


> Mmm that's weird says its about 3 months durability on the bottle but my cars been sitting in the drive a week now since its been done ANC won't be moving for another month so don't really get the chance to test durability mate


Mine said a few weeks durability? Which is what I got...it does give a cracking shine right enough though :thumb:

Mike


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Ads hwr&ads ngps all you need


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

Werkstatt Jett trigger,insanely easy to use,I even used it 2 weeks ago on a cold frosty day and it was on/off easy. 
Also protects for like 3 months and will last ages with more coats.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Werkstat,c2v3,M&k seal,those three are the best spray sealants out of many others.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

There are others worth considering that have been around for a while - BlackFire Crystal Seal, Zaino-CS, Ultima Paint Guard Plus, Optimum Opti Seal and ADS Nano Gloss Paint Sealant.


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

have heard alot of good things about Werkstatt products so something deffo worth considering thats alot for the suggestions:thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

I just washed my car,applied jett acrylic after a long time i didnt,due to testing new products.
The result is just stunning,sharpening the flake pop,brilliant..


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

edited post, made a mistake....


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Hellshine Sprayable Abyss is a good shout, otherwise BSD,C2v3 or Reload will all see you proud!


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

as a spray sealant I always go back to reload. tried a fiew, but reload merts and even passes his claimed durability


----------



## Chris79100 (Jan 27, 2011)

Same for me, reload is very easy, don't know how some had smearing with it...
Even on my black and matte black bike it doesn't smear.
For durability, not very long, but goes on everything easy and good sheeting/beading.

I use it neat, or diluted 1:1 for quick detailing/drying, even 1:2 works ok.


----------



## Jordi (Aug 30, 2010)

Just to bump this thread rather than start a new one - when applying Zaino Z8, does a polish need applying before, or do you just apply the Zaino as soon as the car is dry? 

Thanks


----------



## -Ad- (Sep 23, 2008)

Although this thread is old, before listening to all these Reload recommendations, look at the thread below and a nice test of it vs the Sonax BSD, which after all isn't even a sealant 

It ****s all over the reload so just imagine how good the protection and beading of the Sonax Polymer Net Shield (PNS) really is when it's better than the BSD!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=331005&highlight=reload+bsd

Get some Sonax PNS and BSD for topping up. As good protection as it gets, amazing water repellency and cheap!


----------



## shiny i10 (Aug 3, 2011)

I put carchem hard shell on before christmas still going strong the end of jan gave it another coat because i was bored of doing nothing to the car apart from a quick wash and polished it off in march as i like giving it a coat of something every few weeks. So if you dont have time or dont want to polish/ wax your car every week it gets my vote.


----------

